# Farbe eines Textlinks ändern?



## uncledoc (15. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

wer kann mir sagen wie ich bei folgenden Textlink die Linkfarbe in Weiß ändere?

 <script src="http://ich-weiß-nicht.de/script/t_script.php?id=1104&lid=17"></script>

Es wäre nett wenn jemand von Euch  mir helfen könnte!


----------



## Roar (15. Jun 2005)

nein.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
außerdem verschoben


----------



## uncledoc (15. Jun 2005)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!!!!!


----------



## Roar (15. Jun 2005)

www.selfhtml.org


----------



## YoFish (16. Jun 2005)

Hi Frog,

du hast <script>...</script> verwendet,
hiermit bindest du ein Skript ein, der User sieht hier
garnichts, deshalb kannst du auch keine Farbe ändern.

Ein Text-Link macht man so: <a>blabla</a>

Andere Farbe: <font color="red"><a>blabla</a></font>

Gruß
YF


----------

